# Will Government take your Home and Give it to Muzslimes?



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Head Of Italian Interior Ministry Declares To Citizens: ?You Will Surrender Your Homes To The Muslims Or You Will Be Prosecuted And Sent To Jail? | Walid Shoebat

Already happening else where. First Germany,now Italy.


----------



## sweetpea (Oct 13, 2016)

It is more likely that government will tax the owner class to death and redistribute the wealth. That is, before Trump. Maybe, his administration can slow that down. I hope that there will be a return to normalcy.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Yeah right. I'd burn the fricken thing to the ground before that would happen.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I am no Warrior but if the government ever comes to Slippy Lodge with the ill intent of taking my land to give to muslimes or anyone else, I will die knee deep in a hot pile of freakin' brass defending her and take as many pencil necked geeks with me. This, I shit you not.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

My Italian brothers in arms remember . The day the cowards car/truck bombed the place you worked out of everyday to help their people 23 of your service members died. We were there with you. We still are ,even if the last 8 years our government was not.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

With my last dying breath and lead flying, HELL NO!!!!!


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

They'll get a burned down vacant lot covered in pigs blood!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

And people do not believe in evil spirits


----------



## Kat404 (Nov 24, 2016)

Well, it woud not suprise me if this happens in Norway soon. RIP Europe.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Not as long as I am alive!


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Well I can't imagine the left / progressives being that stupid. That would cross the lines of worth fighting for and I don't mean with lawyers and in court, and I include your home and your right in that battle not just any of mine.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Fake news, complete BS. But in case they get a bright idea, they can take my house. I would love to see how serious they are.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Head Of Italian Interior Ministry Declares To Citizens: ?You Will Surrender Your Homes To The Muslims Or You Will Be Prosecuted And Sent To Jail? | Walid Shoebat
> 
> Already happening else where. First Germany,now Italy.


Try,,, I dare you. I will give the shirt off my back to support a kid but not one penny for the people who scream "death to America!".

And I still feel the same if 6811 is correct about it being a fake news story.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Oddcaliber said:


> They'll get a burned down vacant lot covered in pigs blood!


Hum, yah know a small pot bellied pig operation might be a good idea- it will keep the muzzles away and might provid some bacon n pork chops for the table too.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I took a financial crimes class that was hosted by IRS agents. They regaled us with their tales of daring-do and exploits of bravado. They said how much they missed "kicking in doors". They may have fooled some people in there but they were utterly full of crap. I have kicked in doors on hazardous warrants to arrest murderers, pedophiles and every other manner of dirt bag. If I never serve another it will be too soon. It sucks. 

Point being? No one will take your home without eminent domain with fair compensation and condemnation or due process. I know of people who's property value skyrocketed so much that they could not afford the taxes every year. The good news is that they made a small fortune selling their homes. The issue arises when you want to stay.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

When a constitutional question such as this arises, You need to ask the county sheriff in your area how many of his deputies he is willing to sacrifice to carry out this order.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> I took a financial crimes class that was hosted by IRS agents. They regaled us with their tales of daring-do and exploits of bravado. They said how much they missed "kicking in doors". They may have fooled some people in there but they were utterly full of crap. I have kicked in doors on hazardous warrants to arrest murderers, pedophiles and every other manner of dirt bag. If I never serve another it will be too soon. It sucks.
> 
> Point being? No one will take your home without eminent domain with fair compensation and condemnation or due process. I know of people who's property value skyrocketed so much that they could not afford the taxes every year. The good news is that they made a small fortune selling their homes. The issue arises when you want to stay.


 Not always the case, when Wisconsin took 2.5 acres of my land I did not get anywhere near what they had been taxing me on it. They have you if you refuse and go to court you land in a Diane county court. there they believe it is not your land. When you lose you have to pay all court cost. Not everyone that has land taken gets a fair price.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> My Italian brothers in arms remember . The day the cowards car/truck bombed the place you worked out of everyday to help their people 23 of your service members died. We were there with you. We still are ,even if the last 8 years our government was not.
> View attachment 30378


Smitty, . . . refresh my memory on this one, . . . I don't recognize the picture and don't recall the event.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> Smitty, . . . refresh my memory on this one, . . . I don't recognize the picture and don't recall the event.
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


 Nasiriyah November 12, 2003 One on a list of days I will not forget


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I'll not give one inch of my property to the bastards. I am well prepared to die here in my home, be it by natural causes or by attrition. It's their call.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Not as long as I am able to " LOCK & LOAD " .


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Lordy you all seem so guilable. doesn't it make you wonder that there is no other news source (none) that even remotely addresses this "story".


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Real Old Man said:


> Lordy you all seem so guilable. doesn't it make you wonder that there is no other news source (none) that even remotely addresses this "story".


you mean the "news source" that is still claiming Hellery will win the election by 10 points?


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Not always the case, when Wisconsin took 2.5 acres of my land I did not get anywhere near what they had been taxing me on it. They have you if you refuse and go to court you land in a Diane county court. there they believe it is not your land. When you lose you have to pay all court cost. Not everyone that has land taken gets a fair price.


Then you need a better lawyer. Anecdotally I know someone who believes just like you do that they lost land to the government in the process unfairly and without just compensation. However when I reviewed his case (land taking for a roadway and sidewalk) he received 25% more than it was worth in an initial offer and then exactly what it was worth in court before a judge. Mind you they took 14x100 feet or 1400' and he got 28,000 instead of the 35,000 the city offered him. Not too mention they offered him the improvements of curb, gutter, sidewalk and a curb cut for public access in a commercial zone for FREE; but the judge made him pay for that too. Because legally that's what was legal; he just couldn't accept a more than fair offer when thrown at him because he hates the government so much. BTW his lawyer charged him $25,000 and is the only criminal in the case if you ask me.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Who the hell is backing the Muslims? What money is pushing governments to tell their people what to do..


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> Who the hell is backing the Muslims? What money is pushing governments to tell their people what to do..


How about the Saudi's for starters.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> you mean the "news source" that is still claiming Hellery will win the election by 10 points?


No Skippy I'm talking about any other news source. No other (right left or otherwise - on line or on the air radio or TV) source has picked up on this topic not even the national inquirer.

Guess some folks just need a crisis to justify what they are doing or the discontent that they are spewing out. There are enough real issues out there that are causes for alarm. Not one that shows every sign of being fake


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I did a quick search and the number of countries who have taken in more of these muslimes than they can adequately handle is astounding. All of Europe/UK/Canada/US. If this continues these stupid ass governments will enact laws allowing the allocation of taxpayer dollars to build housing. This is insane.

Wealthy Swedes Asked To Give Up Their Country Homes For Migrants
DISGUSTING: Swedish government kicks family out of their home, gives it to Muslim refugees - The Rebel
http://policyoptions.irpp.org/magaz...le-housing-for-refugees-is-a-major-challenge/


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

stowlin said:


> Then you need a better lawyer. Anecdotally I know someone who believes just like you do that they lost land to the government in the process unfairly and without just compensation. However when I reviewed his case (land taking for a roadway and sidewalk) he received 25% more than it was worth in an initial offer and then exactly what it was worth in court before a judge. Mind you they took 14x100 feet or 1400' and he got 28,000 instead of the 35,000 the city offered him. Not too mention they offered him the improvements of curb, gutter, sidewalk and a curb cut for public access in a commercial zone for FREE; but the judge made him pay for that too. Because legally that's what was legal; he just couldn't accept a more than fair offer when thrown at him because he hates the government so much. BTW his lawyer charged him $25,000 and is the only criminal in the case if you ask me.


 You know nothing of Wisconsin Law on the subject. I do ,went through it. When you go before a judge that says " it is the peoples land not yours" you are screwed. IN Wisconsin that court is it. And when you lose and you will you pay all cost the state had. Some cases you can get a fair deal , but when you are in the country and they want to save cash widening a road you will lose. Also funny how they can ditch and fill wet land but don't you try it. The real value of the land was near double what I got and that was using their tax numbers. The only part I won was keeping my access roads, they had tried to take those also but State law prohibited it.
Wisconsin law clearly says willing buyer and willing seller. You are presumed to be a will seller at what ever they offer.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Nasiriyah November 12, 2003 One on a list of days I will not forget


Gotcha, . . . I had read of the event, . . .

Makes one wonder how in the devil there are people in this world who are evil enough to do things like that.

Then reality makes us remember.

Glad you got back from the place. Thanks for your service, bro.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------

